
FinTech in Afrika Is Much More Than Just Mobile Money and Remittances - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2017/02/10/fintech-in-afrika-is-much-more-than-just-mobile-money-and-remittances/
======
LordWinstanley
I kan agree with that!

